# احذر استعمال المهدئات والمنومات للأرق...فقط صلى معنا هذه الصلاة...!!!!



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

" يارب أحتاجك .. ساعدنى ..

* اعطينى سلاما .. اعطنى نوما .. *

لأن وعدك بيقولى:

*" يعطى حبيبه (المؤمن) نومآ ( مز 127 : 2 )
*
*فأرجوك يا إلهى ...حررنى من الارق ..*

أعطى لذهنى سلاما .. 

أعنى يارب باسم المسيح أطلب .. 

*أطلب هذا يارب وأنا مؤمنآ بقدرة أسم
 السيد المسيح للخلاص ..
 آميــــــــــــن " ..*
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 مارس 2010)

اميــــــن
الف الف شكر للصلاة الجميلة دى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اميــــــن
> الف الف شكر للصلاة الجميلة دى


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذتى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعه لكم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2010)

*صلاة جميلة 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صلاة جميلة
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذتى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعه لكم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 مارس 2010)

صلاة جميلة وقصيرة وكمان كلماتها بحجم قصرها كبيرة بالمعنى 
شكرا لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة جميلة وقصيرة وكمان كلماتها بحجم قصرها كبيرة بالمعنى
> شكرا لك



أشكرك أستــــــــــاذتى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعه لكم


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

فأرجوك يا ألهى . حررنى من القلق


أمين


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مارس 2010)

صلاه جميلة و فعلا محتاجنها مرسي جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> فأرجوك يا ألهى . حررنى من القلق
> 
> ...


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2010)

الملك العقرب قال:


> صلاه جميلة و فعلا محتاجنها مرسي جدا


أشكرك أستــــــــــاذى
الرب يباركم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------

